# A few snow photos



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

About a 3" snow was all.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks good, how does the body style and year push?


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I spy with my little eye, some piles. Lucky! I can't wait to start puling up the snow. Do you pretty much have to pile it all in one location?


----------



## spcars83 (Nov 16, 2009)

the new boss 92;1155693 said:


> looks good, how does the body style and year push?


Pretty good. Very comfortable truck to be in for a long time of pushing snow.



> Originally Posted by *csx5197 *
> I spy with my little eye, some piles. Lucky! I can't wait to start puling up the snow. Do you pretty much have to pile it all in one location?


Ya I do. I have to take it all to the center of the units and then take it out into an emty lot.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice piles for 3 inches


----------

